#    , .
!
, ,     .   ,   , .
     .         .
     -,     ,   ,   ,   . 
 ,      -   , ,   30    90,   ?     ,           -    , , - ,     ?

----------

> !
> , ,     .   ,   , .
>      .         .
>      -,     ,   ,   ,   . 
>  ,      -   , ,   30    90,   ?     ,           -    , , - ,     ?


  , , " "  :Smilie:     -     :   !        !
    "-3"    ,           !         .

----------

-    ...

----------


## anas-kaz

evotor. club  ,    - "   ".       ,    ,     . )

----------

> evotor. club  ,    - "   ".       ,    ,     . )


         (    )!    ,             Excel-. 
   !

----------

> ,           -    , , - ,     ?


.     - "   ".    ...

----------

...
 -   ,      -     .
        ? 
  -     ?   ?

----------

